# What Age Will You Stop Babywearing



## Lightworker

Hey all. I'm really new to babywearing and didn't do it that much in the winter months and feel like I'd like to maximise on it now. I just got a mei tai for my LO who is 9 and half months and 20lbs. What age did you stop/do you think you will stop babywearing. I guess I just want reassurance that I can do it for a few more months yet x


----------



## lucy_x

I stopped baby wearing full time when she hit 11 months, Shes just too fidgity, and combined with the summer months its hell....

Its sad, cause i really miss it :cry:.

For my next baby i will be buying an ergo or a rose and rebellion, that way i can try and keep it going longer, But i cant justify the cost now for Amari.


----------



## CouldThisBeIt

My dd was ultra clingy-never wanted to be in anything but the carrier till she was around 3 years old. By then I was frequently bribing her to have a ride in the pushchair as it killed my back! But every little one is different-some want to be down and walking, whilst others are not ready and need to be near mum. For the record she was walking at 10 months old in the house so it wasn't that she wasn't able, she was just too scared of meeting strangers and so stayed where she felt safe. 

Last time I ever had her in a carrier she was almost four and was poorly. I had to walk her some way to the chemist to get medicine, and she was so upset and clingy that she wouldn't go any other way.


----------



## Blob

Until she doesnt like it/too heavy :lol:


----------



## Lliena

Same really untill she doesn't like or is too heavy, I have friends that still carry their 3 year olds :D


----------



## Rachel_C

My LO went through a horrible phase of beating me up whenever she got close to my face at around 13 months (I think) so I stopped wearing her for a while then. I tried her on my back too but she took great pleasure in ripping out my hair! I tried wearing her again later on but she was walking by then and she also likes her buggy, so we never really got back into it. She just wriggled and cried, like she didn't like being confined. When I have the baby I'm expecting, I plan to wear baby and have LO go in the buggy if she needs to for at least the first 6 months. I'm guessing that seeing the baby being carried will rekindle LO's interest so baby may have competition!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Well I still wear my oldest when he asks and he's 4 years old. I wear my ds2 on a daily basis and he's 14 months and 27 lbs. I let them wean themselves. ds1 asks a few times a week for a few minutes, that's about it.


----------



## Mary Jo

I stopped when Adam was about 18 months old, when I found out I was pregnant again. However I hadn't worn him a huge amount in the previous couple of months because it was difficult to manage him on my front (he's a tall child but I'm not especially tall and I was kept tripping on things because I couldn't always see very well around him). I tried back carries - I have a Connecta - and managed it sometimes, but it was difficult and stressful and I didn't really enjoy it (and don't think he did either). He was heavy but not too heavy for me, so I felt bad about stopping. But he doesn't mind the pushchair at all.


----------



## joeyjo

I still wear G at 22.5months but he is only 23lb. I don't know how long we'll continue as we front carry more than back and not sure he'll like getting kicked by "bump" in a month or so. I barely had a bump with G till well past 30 weeks so hopefully I'll still hipcarry in a pouch for a good while yet.


----------



## fluffpuffin

I still enjoy wearing her now, and so does she. In fact since we started wearing her more at 7 months she now hates the buggy.


----------



## Odd Socks

until i have to stop because of this pregnancy, but then hopefully i'll babywear one & oh will the other when #2 is born :)
xx


----------



## Jellyt

I'll wear Evelyn until she doesn't want to be worn anymore. She's 13m at the moment and we hardly use the pushchair. Getting a toddler carrier soon :)


----------



## Lightworker

Thanks ladies for the responses! At least I've potentially got a long while yet x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby stopped wanting to be worn at about 18 months. :( I would absolutely still wear her if she wanted it. Had to reintroduce the pushchair :(


----------



## aliss

Still going strong at 13 months and 30lbs.

I will stop the day he tells me to. Until then, he comes running and climbs up me to get on my back!


----------



## Elphaba

Until Xavier doesn't want to or it becomes uncomfortable for me. Or potentially until I have a second baby if that were to happen first (if we have one at all) - as I'd probably carry the younger one and push Xavier in the pushchair.


----------



## New2Bumps

I stopped at about 6/7mo full time, and at about 12 mainly, just the odd occasion after that but it wasn't a conscious age decision he started facing out in his pushchair and wanted to see what was going on and I wouldn't face him out in the BB carrier so he just started to prefer his buggy. I plan to baby wear for next baby (TTC soon) until 6m and keep Ethan in the buggy and see where I go from there t 6m but hopefully next baby will like being worn too x


----------



## Arcanegirl

I still wear Alex at 26 months :)


----------



## freckleonear

I still carry my 3.5 year old son occasionally. My daughter is only 15 months so I've got plenty of babywearing ahead of me! :)


----------



## lepaskilf

I still wear Tom, he's 21 months now.

Tho if he's having a tantrum he is a nightmare to get back in to the ergo! Esp if the tantrum is because I'm putting him in it!!!


----------



## hot tea

I wear my three year old in a woven wrap.


----------



## cleckner04

I still wear Emma. I'll wear her until she gets too heavy, or if she wants to stop. But for now we still love it. :D


----------



## aliss

I am SO happy to see 2-4 year olds loving it. I don't think I could cope without wearing my boy.


----------



## lynnikins

i would still be wearing ds1 if i wasnt pregnant with SPD lol and have worn ds2 since being pregnant but not for any lenght of time my SPD doesnt cope with it. need a ring sling for baby though


----------



## littlesez

I still wear izzy who is 2.4 because she is too heavy to be carried without and we go out for long periods so cant expect her to walk everywhere. rarely take the pram out though cant be bothered


----------



## louandivy

I've stopped wearing as much as I used to because I just find it too hot but once Summer is over I plan on pretty much fulltime babywearing again! There are lots of babywearers where I live and I regularly see mums with 3-4 year olds on their back.


----------



## AFC84

As long as we both enjoy it really. Although when the new baby arrives I am planning on alternating which one goes up, so hoping I can still carry on way into my pregnancy.


----------



## nanimoms

I never wore my oldest who is now two when she was a baby. But I do wear my now one year when he was 7 months to until now. I put my oldest in the mei tai carrier a few months ago and she loved it! Since then I wear her and love the bond we have. Yeah she looks to old to be wore but she's only two and is lighter than my one year old. She only weighs twenty-one pounds and my one year old weighs 25 pounds. When she gets tired of it we will stop because she'll never get heavy lol. With my boy he no longer seems so interested in it as she does so only a few more months with him. He thinks he's grown and she wants to stay mommy's baby.


----------



## nanimoms

I also wore youngest during my third pregnancy which unfortunately ended with SIDS for my third child.


----------

